# Weekly Competition 2013-43



## Mike Hughey (Oct 22, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U F U2 F U' F R2
*2. *F' U R' F U F' R U' R
*3. *F' R F R' F2 U R2 F' R'
*4. *R F' R U' R U' R' F2
*5. *F' R2 F' R' U F' U F2 R' U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 F2 R F2 D2 L F2 L B2 D2 L' B' L2 U' L' D U2 L D2 B' L'
*2. *D2 U' R2 D L2 U' B2 F2 R2 U B' R2 F' L' B2 D F2 L' D' U R
*3. *D' L2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U' L2 U2 B2 R' U' B' F R' D2 B L D R
*4. *R' F2 B U2 D' L B U2 B U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 U' F2 U'
*5. *D' F2 D2 L2 B2 U F2 D L2 F2 U2 L' D2 B D L2 D2 F R' U R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D U2 L2 R U L' U Rw F' Uw2 U L2 Rw R U2 L U2 R2 Fw D2 R' Uw' Rw D2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw' Uw R' B Fw R D U Fw2 F2 D2 U2 F' Uw'
*2. *Fw2 D F Rw' Fw' Uw2 U Fw2 Uw' Rw D U R D Uw' U2 Fw' R Uw2 Fw' Uw2 U' L B Uw2 L' Rw R' Fw D L2 Rw' Uw Fw' Uw2 L' Rw' Uw' U2 L
*3. *D U' B2 D' L Fw R B Rw Uw U2 Rw' F2 Uw L Uw2 Fw' F Uw2 U B F' R D2 F2 L' D' Rw' B2 Fw' L' Rw Fw' R2 Fw2 Rw R' D Uw' Fw
*4. *Rw2 R' F' Uw U' B2 Fw' F2 Rw2 D L Uw L' R D2 U B' Uw U2 R' D2 Fw F2 Uw' R' B L Fw2 Uw2 U' F Uw2 B2 D' R' F2 D2 Uw B' Rw'
*5. *Rw R2 Fw2 D Rw' Uw R U B' Fw' Rw' U L' D' Uw2 U' Rw' D2 Fw2 Rw U2 F' Rw B' Fw2 U B' L2 B L2 D' Uw2 L' D' R B' F2 L U2 Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw2 R Dw U2 L2 Fw Dw' Uw F' Dw2 Rw' R2 U F' Uw Fw D2 Fw' F' Dw Uw Bw2 Lw' Rw B' Bw' Dw U2 Lw Dw B Bw Fw Dw2 U2 B2 Dw' L' Lw Rw2 Fw' U L2 Lw R2 D' R' B' Fw L' B F' Dw2 R2 B2 Bw L Rw Dw F
*2. *B' Bw L' Rw R2 B2 Bw' F2 L' Fw' U' Fw2 L2 F2 Dw' L' Rw' D2 Dw2 B2 Dw' Rw' U2 Bw' Dw Rw2 D2 U Bw2 Rw U2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 L' Lw Bw2 U2 R' Dw2 Lw2 Uw2 Rw' R2 F D' U Fw' Lw' B' U Rw2 R F Uw Rw2 Bw2 D2 Bw
*3. *Rw2 D Rw' Bw Fw2 F2 R' Uw' L' D L2 Fw2 Uw Rw R' Fw2 Uw2 L' F' Rw D2 F' Lw2 U2 Lw' F2 U2 Rw' R D L' Lw' F L' Lw2 Rw' F' D Fw2 D' R' D' Lw2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 L2 D2 L2 F U2 L' R' Dw Lw2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Rw U'
*4. *D2 Fw' Lw' Bw Rw' Dw L' B F2 R' Fw2 Lw Bw' L D2 Fw2 Uw' Lw Bw' R B' Lw' Bw Uw U2 Bw2 F L2 Dw2 B2 Bw L' D' B' Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw2 Uw2 F2 R2 Bw' Uw L2 R2 B Rw' Uw L2 Dw' Uw L2 F L' Fw U2 B Bw Lw B
*5. *Lw' Rw F' R' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Lw' U2 B F L U Fw2 Lw2 Bw L2 Lw' Bw2 Lw2 D' Dw' Uw' U' Bw' F' Rw2 U2 Bw' Rw U L' R U' R F2 D' B' D B Bw2 Fw' F2 R Bw L' Dw2 U' Rw Uw' F2 L2 D Fw2 L2 D Uw2 F Rw

*6x6x6*
*1. *3R2 B' 2F R' D2 U 3R2 R' 2U 3R B2 2B2 F 2R2 2U' 2F2 2R2 U 2L 2R 3U F' 2L 2R2 R2 3F' 2F D' 2R 2B' U2 2B' 3F2 D 2R2 2U2 U 2L 2R2 R' D 2D' U' L2 B D' F' D2 2D 3U L' B' 2F R D2 2B' D' 3F' 2F F2 3U' U 3F 2U L B 2F2 F2 D L2
*2. *D 2U' B' L 3U2 2B2 3U' B2 2B 3F2 2F F' 3U2 2U2 U B 2F 2D2 2U' B2 3F' 2F F' 2U' F2 D2 U' B' 3F' 2U' B' U' L B2 2B2 L2 2R2 B 2B' F 2U' U' 2F' L' 2D2 2B' 2D' 2B' 3F F' 2L2 B2 U2 2F2 2L2 2U' U2 F2 2L 2D' F' 2R' 3U' 3R2 2D 2L' 2F 2L D 3F2
*3. *3U L 2B 3U2 3R' 2R2 2D2 2R' R' U 3F 2F 2U' 2R2 D U' 3R' B U L' 2L 3R' F' R 2F 2D' L' R' 2F2 L2 2B2 D2 B U' 2L U 2B 3F2 2R U 3R B2 2B F' 2U' B' 3U B 3F' 2F D2 2D2 3U 3F' L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2F2 2D R U2 2F' F' L2 3U2 2L' B R' D
*4. *3U2 3R' D 2B' 2D' U' 3F2 2F' 2D2 3R2 2B 2U' U2 2B 2F2 D 2B' 3F2 2D U' R2 3U 2R 3U 3R2 3U2 L' 3F U' 3R' 2D' 3U' B2 2B F2 2D' 2U2 2R2 2U 3F' L2 R' 2D' 3U2 2B 2L' 3R D B' 3U2 3F D' 2L R 2D 2L2 3U2 B2 L' 2L' B2 2B U2 L' 2B' F' 2L R2 3F 2U
*5. *3F' 2R B2 2B' 2D U2 2L' F 2L' 3U' 3F2 2L' F2 3U' 2B2 U2 R' D2 2D 3U 2U' U' 3F 2F' F' 3R2 3U2 3F2 U' F' 2D' B' D B2 U' R' B' 2L2 2U L 2B2 D R 2U2 2R2 U 3F' 2L' B' U' B 2B' 2R' D' 2B' F' 3R 2R2 R' D' 2D 2B' 2F' 2L2 3U' L2 3R2 2R2 2D 3R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D2 U 2R 3D 3U2 B2 3L2 2D2 F2 3D' 3B2 F2 2R' D2 B' 2F' 3D' 3F 3L' U2 2B' 2L2 B2 2B 3B' 2F2 3L' 3R 3B 3U2 3L 3F2 3U2 2F F' 2D' 3U' 3L2 3D2 3U 2R 2F 3R' 3D2 3F2 R 3B' L R2 B 3R 3U' U' B' 2R 2B 2F2 R' D' 3U 2U R2 2U B' 2B 3F 3L F 2L 3B2 3L' B2 3F' 2F2 D' 2U' B' 2D' 2U' 3L2 2D' 2B' 2L B' R2 2B D' 2U' 2R2 2F2 U' 2R2 2B 3F' 2U2 L 3D' U2 2L' D2
*2. *3F F 3D2 3U2 2U2 R2 2U' 3B2 F' 3D2 2U 3B' 3R U F L' 2F2 3U' B' 2D2 2U U L2 2L2 2B2 2U 2R 3B' 3F F2 3L' 3D' R' 2D2 3D' 3U U2 F U 3B' 3F' 2L2 3B' 2L2 D2 U 2R2 2B' D2 3U 2U 2B' 2L R2 B 2D' R2 B2 2B L2 R2 3B2 D' 3L 3D 3U 2L' F2 3R D' B 3F2 2F2 F' D' 2D 3R2 2B L D B 2U' 2L' 3L 2U 2B2 2L D' L' B2 2B2 2D' 3D2 3B 3F' 2F' D' U' 2B 2D'
*3. *L' R2 3F' D 3D2 3U' U F D 3L2 2B' L 2L' 3R F' 3D' 2B F 2D' 3B 3F' 3L2 2R R' F' 3L' U2 2L F2 3R 3F' R' D 2D2 3D R' D 3U 2R2 2F2 L2 2B' 2R 3F2 F2 3U' 2U L' 3D2 3L2 B' 2L' 2R R D' B 2F D' 3D2 3U U' 2F F 3L R' 2B 3L 2U' 2L' 2R2 2U' B' 2L2 2R 3B2 2F 3L2 3F2 2L' 3D2 2B' 2F 3U2 3B 2D 3D 2R 2U 3L' 2F' 2R 2F2 D2 2F' L' 2B 2F2 F' R' 3D2
*4. *3L' 3F2 U2 2B2 3B' 3D' 3U2 U L2 3U 2L' 2D L2 3D' 3L' 3R2 2U2 U2 B2 D2 3U' 3B2 2R2 R 3D 3B 3F 2R2 2D2 3L 3B 2L 3D2 2B' F' 2R' 3F' U 2R2 3U 2R' 3U2 3B F 2R2 B2 3B' 2F2 D 3D' 3U 3B 2F2 D2 2U' U' L2 3R2 B2 2L' D 3D' 3U2 F2 2U2 3B' 2L' 2R 2U' 2L2 2D' L' D 3U2 3F R B L' R' 2D' 2R 3D U 3R2 2R' 2B' D' 3R 2R' F' 3D 3U2 U B2 3B F 2L 3B' 3R' 2R'
*5. *B' 2D' 3U' F2 2D 3D 2U B' 2F2 2R2 F L2 2F' L B' 3B 3F2 3L 2B 2R' 2D2 B2 2D 2B' 3B 3F 2F 2U2 L' R2 2B' D' 3L2 B' 2B 2F 2U F2 2U2 2L2 2D 3R' R 3B D2 U2 3L2 3U' B' 3D B 2B' F2 2R 2F2 F' L' 3R2 3U2 2R' F2 2L' 3R' 2B 3B2 3F2 F' 2R' 2F2 D' 2D 2U2 2L' 3L 3R2 2B2 3D2 3R' 2B 2L2 2D' B 3B' 3F 2F' D' 2U2 L 2R2 2F' L' 3B2 3D2 3F' D' U2 2R2 3D2 3L2 F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U R' F2 R U' F U R2 U'
*2. *F U' F' R' F2 U F' U F' U'
*3. *R F U F' R2 U F U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R' F2 D2 R2 U2 L' U' R F' D' L2 F2 L2 B' F'
*2. *B2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 D' R2 U' F L' R2 D2 L' D U' F U R U
*3. *D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 B R2 U2 B' L' D' R' B L2 B D2 F D U2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw2 U Rw R2 Uw U' R' B D' R2 Uw2 L R' Fw F Rw2 B' D' U F2 L' U L2 F D' Fw D' Uw Fw L2 B2 Fw2 R2 U R2 B Fw2 R2 F'
*2. *B' Uw' B2 F R2 F' Rw' D' Uw2 B' D2 Fw Uw L2 Fw F2 R' D2 Rw' R2 Fw2 L R B Fw U2 R2 Fw' F U B2 D Uw2 Rw B' Fw' Uw' U F' R
*3. *F R' D2 U' F U2 L' U2 B2 F U F' L Rw U' Rw2 B2 D' L2 Fw2 D Uw2 R2 B R' B2 Fw F2 Rw R' Uw' L2 Fw2 L2 Rw Fw' D' Fw Rw2 R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 B L2 Uw2 R' Fw' L R2 Uw2 Fw Uw Rw2 Uw' Lw' F' L Uw' L2 Lw' Rw' D' U2 R' F' D' U' R' Dw2 F' Uw2 Fw' D' Uw2 R2 B2 U' Rw B' Bw Fw' R' Dw' Bw2 L F' Uw F R' D2 Dw B' Lw Bw' Dw2 U' Rw' B' Bw L Dw
*2. *D Uw R2 D' F2 Lw' Dw2 Fw L2 U F' Dw Bw L' Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw Fw F' D' Lw D Bw L' D Dw Uw' U' F' L2 Bw L Rw' U' Lw' Uw' U2 L' Lw Fw Dw Fw2 D' Uw' R' F2 R D2 Dw' Uw Bw Fw F2 D Dw' U' Bw' F' Uw'
*3. *B2 Dw' Uw B2 Bw2 F' Dw Lw Rw F2 D2 Dw' Uw U2 Rw' Bw D Lw' B2 Bw' Fw' Lw Bw F2 Uw2 Fw2 U B2 F' D' Uw Bw' R Bw Fw D2 Uw' F2 U2 B' Lw2 F Dw U B2 L2 Lw Dw Rw2 R D' Bw F2 Rw' B' Bw' F2 Rw' F' Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 3U2 L2 2R2 2D' B2 L 3U' 2U U2 F2 3U' L' 2L2 U2 L' U 2L2 R' 2D2 2U' U' L2 R' B2 2D' B2 F2 2L' R2 2D2 R 2B 3F2 3R2 3F D 2R 2U2 2B' F2 2L 2B L' 2R' 3F' D 3F' 2L 3R' R' 3F' D 3U L' 2F D 3U 2L 3R2 3F2 3U 2L2 2U2 2R2 2F 3U' U2 2R B2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3L' B' D 2U' 2L 2B F' 2L' 2F' L' 2F' 2R' 3D 2U 3B' U B2 2F' 2D2 R' D' 2D 2L2 3D U 3F2 D' R2 2F2 2R2 D 3D' 3B D' B2 3D 3U B 3L 2B 3F' 3D2 B2 2B' 3F D' 2F' L2 2R2 B2 3U2 B 2B2 R 2U2 2R2 2B2 3B 2F2 L 3F2 2D2 3B' 3L 3F 3R' 3U 2U' F' U2 3B 3U2 2U2 2B 2D 2B 3L B 3F' 3U2 U2 3F' 3R 3B' 2U2 U2 2F2 U2 3L' 2R 3D' R 3U 2U 3F2 R 2D R2 D U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R2 F R' B2 U2 R' D B F2 D2 R
*2. *U2 F2 D2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 F' R F2 U B2 R D2 B L' U2 R
*3. *R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B U2 B' R F2 L2 F D' F' L D2 U' F' D'
*4. *R' F D' F L' D' L' U F R U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' D2 L2
*5. *F D2 L2 B' L2 B2 D2 R2 D2 L2 B' R' F2 R D2 U' F' R' D' U R2
*6. *D2 F2 L2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 D2 B' F2 D' R U F L B D' R' U
*7. *L2 F2 L B2 D2 L' F2 U2 F2 R U R2 U' R B L R U L
*8. *B2 U2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D R2 D' U' F' L2 D B L' D U2 L2 U' R2
*9. *F2 R2 U' B2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 B U2 R' B R2 D F2 R' F' U
*10. *U' L2 F U R2 F2 B D' R L' D2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 F' R2 B2 D2 L2
*11. *D' L B U' F L' F2 U' R2 B L2 D2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R' D2 L2 B2
*12. *R2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 F2 U' R2 D F R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' R2
*13. *B' R' U2 F L U2 B2 D' F B2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D B2 D L2 U
*14. *L F' L U R' D B U' D2 B U' D' B2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2
*15. *U' R2 U' L' U F2 D2 F' R U2 F2 U2 F D2 F L2 F B L2
*16. *U2 B' R2 B L2 D2 F' R2 U2 L2 D' B F R' F' R' B U L' U'
*17. *D2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 B' D2 F' R' B U L B' U2 F2
*18. *R2 D L F' D2 F2 B D R U D2 F2 L2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 F B2 D2
*19. *L2 D' F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 F' D2 B2 D L U2 L2 R' B2 F'
*20. *L2 D L2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 U B2 U F D' R U2 F2 R2 B U' B' D
*21. *L2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 L2 B' D U2 L' B D' R2 B L' D2
*22. *D2 L2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 D' F2 D' R2 B' D2 B2 F U' R' U R' F R'
*23. *L2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L D' B' U F D' B2 F' L2 D
*24. *U F2 U2 F' R U' F' L' F' U B2 L2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 U F2
*25. *D2 R2 F R2 B2 D2 B' R2 F2 U2 F L' U B L R2 B D F R U
*26. *B2 R F' B U' R' U' D' B' L' U' B2 U' F2 D B2 U' D' F2 L2 F2
*27. *B' D2 F' D2 U2 B' D2 F U2 R2 U F L D' F' L2 R' B' D R F2
*28. *R2 D B2 F2 U B2 U R2 U R2 D' L' U2 B' F U2 B U2 L D' F
*29. *R2 B2 R2 D2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 U L B D U2 R F2 L2 R B
*30. *L' D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L' F2 D2 F' D' U L' U F' L2 B U' R
*31. *F D' R D F B' R2 B2 L D R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' R2
*32. *B U F2 R L' F2 B' L F' R U' B2 U R2 U2 F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2
*33. *B2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 U2 L F L D B D' U B F' D'
*34. *R D' R' F2 U' D' B' R2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D'
*35. *R2 B2 F2 U' L2 R2 U R2 D B2 R2 F' L2 R' F R2 U' L B' D2 F
*36. *U' L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U R2 D B2 U' B' D2 U F R' D2 L' D B
*37. *L' B2 U2 L2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' R' U' L2 U F' L R' U2 B' R2 B
*38. *U2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R' F R2 U2 R' U' L D2 F2 L
*39. *R2 B2 D' R' F' D L' U2 F2 U' F' D2 F L2 F' B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 U2
*40. *L2 F2 R F2 L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' B2 F' D F2 L B' R2 D2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D L' F U' F2 D F' R2 F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U
*2. *B2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D L' F D2 R F R D F2 U2 B
*3. *B2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 B' R' B2 D' R D' B2 D2 B2 R'
*4. *D L D2 B L' F' U B2 L' U' R2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 D' B2 L2 U2
*5. *R2 U2 F' R2 D2 B' R2 F' L2 U2 F2 R' F' D' F R U2 B L D B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 U L2 R2 F2 U L U' R' F' L' D' L2 D2 L U2
*2. *F2 D2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 L B2 R' D2 U' L2 B' D L R D' B L' B2
*3. *R B2 L' R2 D2 R U2 B2 R D2 B' R' F2 D2 U2 L' D' U R' F' U2
*4. *U2 B2 D2 F L2 F D2 F' U2 B' R2 D' R' U L R2 D2 B' D' R' F
*5. *L2 R2 D B2 D2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 R B D2 F2 L2 R U F2 D L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 L D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R F2 L' D2 F L' D' U' L' R2 B' R' U2 R2
*2. *L' F U' L2 D' L D' F' B' D' L B2 U2 L' U2 R D2 L B2 R B2
*3. *U' B' U' B D' R2 D F L' U2 F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 R
*4. *U' L2 F' U' D F' B' L F' U' L2 F2 U2 B2 R F2 U2 R L2 F2
*5. *L2 B2 D2 U' F2 R2 B2 U' F2 U R2 B D2 R' F' L D L' R' D' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F' D R' F L F' U F' D2 L2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R U2 R F' R U F2
*3. *B D2 L2 F L2 U2 F L2 R' U' R D2 L' B R F R' U2
*4. *Uw2 R U' F2 Uw' B R2 Fw2 D2 U' F' U2 Fw2 U2 Fw Uw L' Rw' B' Fw D2 F2 L Rw R U B2 Fw' U Fw2 R' D' R' B' Rw2 F' D Uw' U Fw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R' U R2 F U2 R' U' F U'
*3. *D L2 B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D F R2 D' B R' F2 D2 R' B2 U' R
*4. *L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw D U' R' Fw' D B2 R2 B2 F2 Uw2 Fw Rw' D' Uw U' Rw' U Fw2 F2 U L D Uw' B L' Uw' Fw2 L2 Rw' R' Uw F' L2 D2 Fw' F'
*5. *D2 Uw2 F2 L2 D2 F' Dw' Fw' D Uw2 U Fw' U2 B Lw Rw2 R' Fw F2 Lw B Dw Bw L Rw U B2 D Dw2 Bw' Uw' R' Fw' Lw Uw' L' Lw' Fw' L' Bw2 D' L Dw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Lw' B' D B2 Fw2 F Lw Dw' Bw' F2 D B2 Bw' Rw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=4 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=6 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=1,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=-2 / dUdU u=-3,d=4 / ddUU u=6,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=3 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R L U' B' L B R' U b' u'
*2. *L B L R' L U' R l' r b' u
*3. *U B R U' L' R' U L' B l' r' b
*4. *U' R L B' U' L R L' r u'
*5. *U R B R' B R L' B' R' l' r b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -2) / (-5, -1)
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, 4) / (-3, -2) / (-3, 0)
*3. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0)
*4. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U' L R' L D U L R L'
*2. *R' D R' L U D' U
*3. *L D' R L' D' L D
*4. *L R D R U' L' D
*5. *D R' U' R D U R' D U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Oct 22, 2013)

*2x2 : *(6.21), (4.32), 5.12, 5.93, 5.81 = *5.62*
*3x3 : *(20.82), 15.34, 17.24, (13.96), 14.42 = *15.67*
*4x4 : *(1:12.14), 1:02.00, 1:07.87, 1:06.08, (56.29) = *1:05.32*
*5x5 : *1:54.60, 1:56.07, (1:52.37), 2:03.00, (2:05.48) = *1:57.89*
*6x6 : *(3:43.45), 3:13.21, 3:31.90, 3:10.13, (3:02.43) = *3:18.41*
*7x7 : *4:41.98, (4:54.94), 4:52.16, 4:37.93, (4:36.11) = *4:44.02*
*2x2 BLD : *DNF, DNF, 54.06 = *54.06*
*3x3 BLD : *2:30.94, DNF, 2:32.87 = *2:30.94*
*4x4 BLD : *14:49 (10:16), DNS, DNS = *14:49*
*5x5 BLD : *DNF (35:24) 2 edges, 2corners, 34:57 (22:38), DNS = *34:57*
*Multi BLD : 3/4 (28:51)*
*3x3 OH : *41.87, 39.03, (50.22), 39.03, (32.42) = *39.98*
*MTS : *51.35, 53.01, (43.29), (DNF), 49.85 = *51.40*
*2-4 relay : 1:28.38*
*2-5 relay : 3:31.62*
*Clock : *18.93, 22.67, (18.21), (DNF), 23.84 = *21.81*
*Megaminx : *1:46.69, (1:41.03), 1:42.51, (2:06.44), 1:41.68 = *1:43.63*
*Pyraminx : *(7.64), 7.31, (4.84), 5.47, 6.29 = 6.36
*Square-1 : *35.20, 34.41, (1:08.05), (33.56), 36.85 = *35.49*
*Skewb : *32.91, 23.81, 25.17, (DNF), (23.80) = *27.30*


----------



## 7942139101129 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Megaminx:* 53.36, 50.77, (44.81), (58.31), 52.08 = *52.07*


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 22, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 13.24 13.83 10.99 (10.75) (13.88) = *12.69*
*3x3x3*: 20.27 22.63 (16.68) (26.89) 23.48 = *22.13* 
*4x4x4*: (2:46.00) (2:16.27) 2:29.30 2:39.79 2:30.34 = *2:33.14* 
*Pyraminx*: 40.49 25.02 (47.52) 34.87 (23.87) = *33.46* //PB

*3x3x3 Fewest moves*: DNF


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 F2 D B2 U' R2 B2 D' R2 D U2 F' D R' F L F' U F' D2 L2

D' B' D // 2 x 2 x 1 (3)
U' B F' L B' F // 1E F2L (9)
L' U2 L F' U' F U' F' U F // ANOTHER PAIR (19)
U B U B' // ANOTHER ONE (23)
U' F U' F' U L' U' L LAST ONE // (31)
F B' R2 F' B //CORRECT LAST EGDE (36)
B' R B U B' U' R' U B // edges 
U' // ALL BUT 3 CORNERS (44)

solution: D' B' D U' B F' L B' * F L' U2 L F' U' F U' F' U F U B U B' U' F U' F' U L' U' L F B' R2 F' R B U B' U' R' U B U'
* B' R F R' B R F' R' 

51 moves , not within one hour.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2013)

*2x2*: 5.91, 5.29, 4.45, 4.07, 5.10 = 4.95

*3x3:* 16.57, 14.32, 20.83, 14.18, 15.87 = 15.59
_Lookahead feels impossible on this cube (black Gans 3)_

*Pyraminx*: 4.38, 9.84, 5.02, 4.94, 3.62 = 4.78
_This average felt awful... even though it's about what I thought I was averaging. This is a good sign._


----------



## shubhayankabir (Oct 24, 2013)

2x2: (6.82), 4.59, 6.64, 6.61, (4.04) = 5.95
2x2BLD: (1:05.19), (DNF(1:45.95)), 1:57.58 = 1:05.19
3x3: 16.03, 15.76, (19.06), 15.32, (11.48) = 15.70
3x3BLD: DNF(2:26.18)[3c+edge flip], (DNF(2:35.31)[too long memo]), (2:46.94) = 2:46.94
3x3OH: 24.68, (28.73), (24.31), 25.91, 25.63 = 25.41
4x4: (1:39.34), 1:23.43[last layer was just a pure OLL parity and nothing else :O], 1:38.01, 1:21.10, (1:19.34) = 1:27.51
Pyraminx: (8.87), 11.21, (15.14), 13.12, 8.91 = 11.08
Megaminx: (2:35.33), (3:11.00), 2:43.60, 2:38.03, 3:00.35 = 2:47.33
234 Relay: 1:41.61


----------



## the super cuber (Oct 25, 2013)

2x2: (11.33),(6.81),8.99,10.18,6.83 = 8.70
2x2BLD: DNF,5:18.06,DNF
3x3: 31.06,(24.40),29.59,(31.30),31.15 = 30.60
Pyraminx: 15.94,(8.86),17.08,(17.23),15.44 = 16.15
234 Relay: 4:05.06


----------



## BoBoGuy (Oct 25, 2013)

What's match the scramble?


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 26, 2013)

BoBoGuy said:


> What's match the scramble?



It's where you scramble one cube, and then take another solved cube and make it to that position, so you have two identical cubes.


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 26, 2013)

*2x2: 3.46*
2.55, 3.63, 4.30, 3.25, 3.50
*3x3: 11.64* (terrible)
12.90, 11.90, 11.69, 9.19, 11.34
*Clock: 9.02*
15.08, 9.44, 8.80, 7.69, 8.81

lol 15.08


----------



## Dene (Oct 27, 2013)

*3x3:* (17.45), 16.86, (15.10), 16.23, 16.22 = 16.44
*4x4:* 1:07.93, (58.58), 1:01.17, 1:11.69, (1:15.05) = 1:06.93
*5x5:* 1:47.12, 1:49.92, (1:32.15), (1:59.02), 1:52.53 = 1:49.86
*6x6:* 3:16.06, (3:07.44), 3:13.62, 3:10.52, (3:51.24) = 3:13.40
*7x7:* (4:37.27), 4:48.42, 4:54.74, 4:39.89, (4:54.75) = 4:47.68
*OH:* 30.76, (25.51), (38.74), 30.87, 26.85 = 29.49
*Megaminx:* (2:08.92), (2:20.84), 2:17.27, 2:19.30, 2:09.11 = 2:15,23
*Pyraminx:* (7.06), 9.76, 12.04, 11.86, (13.49) = 11.22
*Square-1:* 33.40, 29.49, (45.70), (28.29), 33.35 = 32.08


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 27, 2013)

*3x3:* 10.32, (9.25), 10.67, 9.39, (10.67)= 10.13
*2x2:* 5.26, 3.49, 3.84, 4.96, 2.21 = 4.10
*3BLD:* DNF(53.74), 1:20.69, 1:19.55 = 1:19.55
*2BLD:* 18.42, DNF(19.76), DNF(34.03) = 18.42
*3x3OH:* 18.37, (16.71), 18.02, (20.68), 17.33 = 17.91


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 29, 2013)

Results: podium Iggy, bacyril, Mcuber5 and mycube !

*2x2x2*(28)

 2.20 Kurainu17
 2.41 stevecho816
 2.98 BoBoGuy
 3.46 Iggy
 3.46 DanpHan
 3.72 yuxuibbs
 3.84 Lapinsavant
 4.01 Mcuber5
 4.10 Tao Yu
 4.10 mycube
 4.15 riley
 4.43 lunchmaster
 4.51 sudarshan
 4.95 Tim Major
 5.30 tdm
 5.58 bh13
 5.62 bacyril
 5.80 SweetSolver
 5.95 shubhayankabir
 6.08 qaz
 6.35 PaintKiller
 7.21 Mikel
 7.69 Regimaster
 8.15 Schmidt
 8.67 the super cuber
 12.59 LostGent
 12.69 MarcelP
 17.25 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(36)

 9.20 BoBoGuy
 9.93 stevecho816
 10.13 Tao Yu
 10.51 riley
 10.98 Lapinsavant
 11.57 Mcuber5
 11.64 DanpHan
 11.89 XTowncuber
 12.44 mycube
 12.45 yuxuibbs
 13.85 MatejMuzatko
 14.39 sudarshan
 14.43 Iggy
 15.18 lunchmaster
 15.59 Tim Major
 15.67 PaintKiller
 15.67 bacyril
 15.70 shubhayankabir
 16.06 typeman5
 16.29 CraigBouchard
 16.44 Dene
 16.61 bh13
 16.71 Kenneth Svendson
 16.94 Mikel
 17.40 Regimaster
 18.40 qaz
 19.42 Perff
 22.13 MarcelP
 22.52 Schmidt
 24.12 steven123505
 26.40 tdm
 28.40 LostGent
 30.60 the super cuber
 36.19 MatsBergsten
 38.98 ComputerGuy365
 39.05 RicardoRix
*4x4x4*(18)

 44.17 stevecho816
 45.34 Lapinsavant
 49.42 BoBoGuy
 50.13 mycube
 55.28 lunchmaster
 57.69 Iggy
 58.94 Mcuber5
 1:03.07 yuxuibbs
 1:05.32 bacyril
 1:06.93 Dene
 1:06.97 qaz
 1:27.51 shubhayankabir
 1:37.54 Mikel
 1:43.69 tdm
 1:43.97 Schmidt
 2:25.57 MatsBergsten
 2:33.14 MarcelP
 2:34.99 LostGent
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:26.51 Lapinsavant
 1:31.15 mycube
 1:39.07 BoBoGuy
 1:49.86 Dene
 1:57.89 bacyril
 2:05.10 Iggy
 2:08.23 Mcuber5
 2:22.20 yuxuibbs
 2:28.97 qaz
 4:15.02 Schmidt
 4:24.20 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6*(4)

 3:00.37 mycube
 3:13.40 Dene
 3:18.41 bacyril
10:31.70 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:12.33 mycube
 4:44.02 bacyril
 4:47.68 Dene
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(15)

 17.73 yuxuibbs
 17.91 Tao Yu
 18.27 stevecho816
 19.63 riley
 19.68 Mcuber5
 22.23 Lapinsavant
 23.35 mycube
 25.41 shubhayankabir
 28.74 Iggy
 29.49 Dene
 30.67 bh13
 39.43 Regimaster
 39.98 bacyril
 42.43 qaz
 43.02 Mikel
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:18.44 Kenneth Svendson
 1:31.01 Mcuber5
 2:55.39 BoBoGuy
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(15)

 7.29 BoBoGuy
 13.01 riley
 13.13 Mcuber5
 14.96 Iggy
 18.42 Tao Yu
 24.41 MatsBergsten
 29.40 Mikel
 34.41 qaz
 34.69 stevecho816
 44.04 Lapinsavant
 51.09 tdm
 54.06 bacyril
 1:05.19 shubhayankabir
 5:18.06 the super cuber
 DNF Schmidt
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 27.16 riley
 45.56 Iggy
 55.91 stevecho816
 1:03.60 mycube
 1:18.66 MatsBergsten
 1:19.55 Tao Yu
 1:31.79 Mcuber5
 2:06.36 qaz
 2:30.94 bacyril
 2:46.94 shubhayankabir
 DNF tdm
 DNF Mikel
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:22.97 Iggy
 5:37.05 MatsBergsten
14:49.00 bacyril
 DNF qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF okayama
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

11:51.26 Iggy
12:00.41 Mike Hughey
14:47.92 MatsBergsten
34:57.00 bacyril
38:05.40 qaz
 DNF mycube
 DNF Mikel
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

30:02.10 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

7/9 (43:26)  MatsBergsten
5/7 (19:16)  Iggy
5/7 (60:00)  okayama
3/4 (28:51)  bacyril
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 51.40 bacyril
 1:15.40 Mcuber5
 3:00.23 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:02.59 stevecho816
 1:06.25 BoBoGuy
 1:09.72 riley
 1:10.36 mycube
 1:13.09 lunchmaster
 1:19.32 Mcuber5
 1:24.44 Iggy
 1:28.38 bacyril
 1:36.75 yuxuibbs
 1:36.96 qaz
 1:41.61 shubhayankabir
 2:27.78 Schmidt
 3:04.26 MatsBergsten
 3:30.70 LostGent
 4:05.06 the super cuber
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(7)

 2:52.97 BoBoGuy
 2:54.41 mycube
 3:15.59 Iggy
 3:31.62 bacyril
 3:38.62 yuxuibbs
 3:40.51 Mcuber5
 7:58.92 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(5)

 0.98 yuxuibbs
 1.66 BoBoGuy
 2.59 qaz
 2.69 Mikel
 2.84 Iggy
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.02 Iggy
 3.20 yuxuibbs
*Skewb*(5)

 19.99 qaz
 20.56 Schmidt
 21.41 Iggy
 27.30 bacyril
 28.15 Mikel
*Clock*(9)

 8.46 Iggy
 9.02 DanpHan
 9.86 Perff
 10.65 Mcuber5
 11.09 Mikel
 16.84 yuxuibbs
 20.59 mycube
 21.81 bacyril
 23.94 qaz
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.68 XTowncuber
 4.49 BoBoGuy
 4.59 Iggy
 4.78 Tim Major
 5.25 stevecho816
 5.33 antoineccantin
 6.36 bacyril
 7.36 SweetSolver
 7.38 Regimaster
 7.49 yuxuibbs
 7.52 Mcuber5
 8.00 riley
 9.55 bh13
 11.08 shubhayankabir
 11.22 Dene
 11.86 lunchmaster
 16.15 the super cuber
 16.63 qaz
 17.96 Schmidt
 23.58 LostGent
 33.46 MarcelP
*Megaminx*(7)

 52.07 7942139101129
 1:38.53 Iggy
 1:43.63 bacyril
 1:44.88 Mcuber5
 1:56.93 mycube
 2:15.23 Dene
 2:47.33 shubhayankabir
*Square-1*(4)

 24.58 Iggy
 25.43 stevecho816
 32.08 Dene
 35.49 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

29 guusrs
30 okayama
48 tdm
48 Iggy
DNF  mycube
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

266 Iggy
204 bacyril
184 Mcuber5
184 mycube
178 BoBoGuy
174 stevecho816
142 yuxuibbs
133 MatsBergsten
133 riley
120 Lapinsavant
113 qaz
103 Tao Yu
95 Dene
94 Mikel
93 shubhayankabir
84 lunchmaster
70 DanpHan
62 Tim Major
57 tdm
55 XTowncuber
54 Schmidt
53 bh13
46 Regimaster
46 sudarshan
37 MarcelP
35 okayama
34 PaintKiller
30 Kurainu17
29 SweetSolver
29 MatejMuzatko
28 the super cuber
26 LostGent
24 Kenneth Svendson
22 Perff
21 typeman5
20 CraigBouchard
18 antoineccantin
16 guusrs
15 Mike Hughey
11 7942139101129
10 steven123505
5 ComputerGuy365
4 RicardoRix


----------

